# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Cila është mosha e duhur për tu bërë Nenë?

## Letersia 76

Deshira e  madhe per te sjelle ne jete nje femije eshte e te gjithe ve dhe pyetja e pare mes te dashurarve mes cifteve te martuarara apo ne boten perendimore bashkejetese eshte se si te sjellin ne femije ne foshnje ......
Pra krijimi i famijes eshte nje gjest human eshte nje kenaqesi ne familje ,kenaqesi mes partereve ....
Pra ne median e perditshme kemi degjuar shume cudira sesi pregnancia (periudhe e shtatezanise) ndodh disa here ne mosha shume te reja psh 13 vjecare  e lart ...
pra a eshte e drejte kjo ......
pra nje koment sebashku se mudet te ndihmojme edhe publikun apo nenat e reja se cila eshte mosha e pjekurise per te marre pregnancine ........
Pra le te disktojme rreth kesaj ceshtje seioze shoqerore qe e ndeshim shpesh ne jete.......

te gjithe jane te ftuar te marrin pjese ne ket bashkepisedim 
pra cila eshte mosha e pjekurise per vajzat qe te marin pregnancine?

faliminderit per mirkuptimin......

----------


## Letersia 76

He mi vazja keni turp ........flisni .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

Une dua femije kur te mbaroj shkollen.

----------


## MEDEA

Fiziologjikisht nje femer mund te ngelet me barre qe pas menstruacioneve te para, qe i perkasin moshes 12-13 vjec, por ka raste edhe me heret, ashtu sic ka raste edhe me vone!
por ne kete moshe nje femer konsiderohet akoma e parritur per vete, keshtu qe nje shtatzani e parakohshme do te conte ne defekte te formimit tek femija dhe ne komplikacione tek nena. megjithate ka pasur edhe perjashtime...
mosha optimale per te lindur femije sa vjen e rritet... dikur ka qene rreth 18-20 vjec, kurse sot shumica e femrave e llogaritin tek 25 vjeçèt apo ndoshta edhe me vone.
GJITHCKA ESHTE RELATIVE.
 :flutura:

----------


## Letersia 76

Mire moj Elona...nuk e kisha llafin ne do femije apo jo e kisha muhabetin tek pjekuria e vajzes ..cila eshte mosha me me mire qe te marrin vajzat pregnancine.....

Per Medene nje mendim i mire po sa e zbaton kete rinia jone .....

mgjth faliminderit te dyjave ...
me respekt Letersia 76 ..uk oxford city england!

----------


## s0ni

O letersia, po ka vajza qe pjekurohen me shpejt dhe ka te tjera qe duan vite.  Nuk mund ti vej nje moshe per te gjitha vajzat e botes. Mund te keshe nje vajze 30 vjecare te drogume dhe nje vajze 18 vjecare shume te mencur.  Kjo 18 vjecarja i perket profilit te behet me barrre.  (Se di ne qofse me kuptove ku dua te dal)

p.s. Fola per veten time sepse kete e di me mire.

----------


## Letersia 76

Me jete te gjate femijen ....100 vjec ...

e kuptova se ku e kishe muhabetin ok

uroj shendet e te mira ne jete..sa me shpejt nje djale .....

----------


## s0ni

Hahahah letersia76 me shkrive.....kur me bere me femije ti mua???

Po megjithate mbas 6-7 vjetesh kur te bej femije do ta kujtoj urimin tend.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nuska

Mosha me e mire per nje femer te "marre pregnancine"  :buzeqeshje:  eshte 22 deri 28. Nuk po ve kufij, se edhe 20, 21, e 30 nuk eshte ndonje hata e madhe, por trupi i femres eshte me i shendetshem dhe me i pergatitur per te sjelle nje femije ne jete gjate periudhes qe permenda.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## BlondiE_18

25-30 kjo them se eshte mosha me e pershatatshme per te mare pregnancine....

----------


## Letersia 76

he pra flisni thashe se j ka marre gjumi......po isa vajza e marrin shejt  
qefe qefe kjo dynja ,halli halit nuk i ngja!

----------


## stela

Ka pjekje dhe pjekje.

Po flas me mire per veten time. 
Per mua mosha me e pershtacme do te ishte nga mosha 25 vjec e larte. Ne kete moshe  jo vetem do jem gati  nga te gjitha anet ,  por dhe do te mundem ta rris kete femi  sa me mire.

----------


## Letersia 76

mire fare 25 femijen e pare fantastik del .....
e pastaj je e pjekur dhe e rrit mire......mahhhhh

----------


## MEDEA

mosha me e mire eshte mosha ne te cilen nje femer e ndjen te nevojshme te kete nje femije! dhe kjo nevoje mund te shfaqet disa here ne jete. nje pyetje me vend do te ishte gjithashtu: sa duhet te jete distanca kohore midis nje shtatzanie e nje tjetre???
cila do te ishta mosha optimale per te pasur femijen e dyte e me tej? po ne rast aborti (spontan ose te detyruar) a do kishte ndryshime? gjerat jane shume me te komplikuara sesa shqiptimi i thjeshte i nje numri 25, 30 apo 35 vjec.
respekte te gjitha femrave shqiptare, sidomos nenave!
medea :flutura:

----------


## Letersia 76

Ke fol tamam kesaj rradhe .........o Medea

----------


## MEDEA

me cudit gjithashtu fakti qe deri tani ketu kane shkruar vetem femrat! po meshkujt nuk kane asnje opinion per kete ceshtje kaq te rendesishme ku jane edhe ata pjesemarres???
ti letersia 76 psh ç'mendim ke?

----------


## Letersia 76

Mire e do mendimin tim ne krahasim me djemte kur duan te behen baballare (babi) apo ne lidhje me temen qe kam haur une....
ne te vertete nje moshe te thuash taman per vajzat do te ishte siper 23 -25 po jo me te vogla ama ,se nuk rrit femija femije ok
sa per cunat mendoj te hap nje teme tjeter ok

----------


## Estella

Mosha me e pershtashme per te bere femije eshte nepermjet 25-30. Zakonishte gjate kesaj kohe njerzit cofte femra apo mashkulli kane mbaruar studimet. Mbasi te kene punuar per 2-4 vjet atehere mund te krijojne famije sepse ata kane mbaruar shkollat, kane bere disa vjet kariere dhe kane marre pak eksperience por ne te njejten kohe jane stabilizuar edhe nga gjendja ekonomike. Keshtu qe eshte me e lefhte per ciftet qe te krijojne familje.

----------


## Letersia 76

Po pse vajzat pelqejne te behen nena para moshes se tyre?
Cfarei shtyn ato ,duan familjen,femijen apo dicka tjter......

----------

